# Milwaukee Regulator



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

How the hell do I set this thing up, can someone give me a step by step?


----------



## reefteach (Sep 26, 2004)

http://www.milwaukeetesters.com/

click on manuals, click on controllers. Click on your model.


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

i have a Cleveland regulator, Its all the same.....Ask like 2p2f or somebody that is most knowledegeable


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm not looking on how to set up the controller, I need to figure out the regulator.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

lol...screw it on tight
open up cylinder...plug it in to your timer which should be plugged into your outlet.

Adjust needle valve to the required gas output.


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Screw it on, turn on the cylinder valve all the way, adjust the black knob to 20, then fine tune with the bubble counter knob.
The black knob is tricky at first because loose will yield less gas and all the way loose is off.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Badrad1532 said:


> i have a Cleveland regulator, Its all the same.....Ask like 2p2f or somebody that is most knowledegeable


LOL. I'm not sure why this made me laugh.

What do you need to know about the regulator? you screw the big adapter onto your CO2 tank. And then you put the Air line on the out end and run that to your diffuser in the tank.
The regulator has a bubble counter and needle valve and silenoid built in. So you just run the cord for the selinoid over to the timer you have your lights on (or to a PH controler if you got one of those as well). You fill the bubble counter with water and close it all up. then you open the valve on the main tank and adjust the needle valve to put as much CO2 as you desire in the tank. I would start with 1bubble per sec and work from there.

If you didn't get a PH controler then you will most likley want to get a Dropchecker so you can monitor your CO2 levels and make sure you are putting enough in.


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

Alright guys, all under control. And yes BS, that post made me laugh as well..LMAO... I was going to buy one of your drop checkers(had for sale on plantedtank), but I purchased a PH Controller made by Milwaukee, and am just waiting on a new probe. All is well on this side of the block, also bought a 150 watt metal halide fixture, with a 8000 K green ADA bulb. Jesus that is overkill, but I hope my plants will take off. Also got for extremely cheap, Craigslist is my Lord and Savior...LOL.. This is going on a 29 gallon, not sure how high off the tank the fixture will be, along with how long photo period will be to try and aviod algae.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

TFMBIGDOG99 said:


> Alright guys, all under control. And yes BS, that post made me laugh as well..LMAO... I was going to buy one of your drop checkers(had for sale on plantedtank), but I purchased a PH Controller made by Milwaukee, and am just waiting on a new probe. All is well on this side of the block, also bought a 150 watt metal halide fixture, with a 8000 K green ADA bulb. Jesus that is overkill, but I hope my plants will take off. Also got for extremely cheap, Craigslist is my Lord and Savior...LOL.. This is going on a 29 gallon, not sure how high off the tank the fixture will be, along with how long photo period will be to try and aviod algae.


5+ wpg with that fixture and tank...lol have fun man....plus its MH
I think the first few weeks will be trying, but once you get a fert routine down you should be ok.

I have the amazing ability of growing algae with around 1.5 watts per gal and co2 so......


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

Yea, I figured once I get the dosing routine down, and through a bit of trial and error all will be good. I hope..lol


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

More problems, I cant get the regulated pressure to the needle valve to move, its stuck at zero. I been moving the black knob but nothing happens.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

sounds like a POS


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

Nah, I got it all under control, my check valve was placed wrong. I had the side that lets in air backwards. All fixed, one problem remains, I'll draw it in paint. My guage hand is behind the bar of zero. Gotta find a way to get it over. Makes no sense how it got like that though.
View attachment untitled.bmp


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

coutl said:


> sounds like a *POS*


what are you doing in here, just trying to get a post count?

milwaukee reg is one of the best on the market


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

TFMBIGDOG99 said:


> sounds like a *POS*


what are you doing in here, just trying to get a post count?

milwaukee reg is one of the best on the market
[/quote]

lol..spamming past 550

yeah Milwaukee makes good products...im pleased with their controller.


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

The guage that measured flow, its behind this little f*cking thing that doesnt let it go over zero. I'm going to have to detatch the regulator, and fix that. Everything is running ROCK solid right now, 1 bps.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

If your cylander is low, your reg might read 0. As long as it is working, don't worry about it


----------

